# Patrick Swayze given only five weeks to live



## misstwiggwinkle (Mar 5, 2008)

How very sad, I hope its not true. I was not aware he even had cancer.

*Dirty Dancing star Patrick Swayze 'diagnosed with cancer with just five weeks to live'*

Patrick Swayze is close to death with pancreatic cancer, a U.S. magazine has claimed. 

The 55-year-old actor, most famous for roles in Dirty Dancing and Ghost, has as little as five weeks to live. 

The disease, which was diagnosed in January, has already spread to his other vital organs and as such his chances of survival are virtually nil. 

For the past month, Swayze has undergone radical chemotherapy at Stanford University Medical Centre, a prestigious cancer hospital in California, according to America's National Enquirer. 









Swayze and his 51-year-old wife Lisa Niemi, who both have pilot's licences, have been flying themselves to the centre for the past month where the actor has so far received three sessions of chemotherapy. 

The couple have made the trips at weekends in the hope that the treatments would remain secret. 

Doctors at the centre are understood to have been disappointed that the tumour did not shrink as much as they had hoped with the treatments.


A source told a US magazine: "It was unbelievable. One day he's OK and the next he's going to die in a few weeks. 

"Patrick was told he could have two more treatments, but his cancer was not responding. In short, they held out little hope for a cure. Doctors are no longer optimistic. It's time to start praying for a miracle." 

The source added: "He looks terrible. We don't think he's going to make it. Patrick's family and friends are so grief-stricken they can barely contain their tears and anger." 

Swayze is reported to have lost more than 1.5 stone in the past few weeks and is restricted to a liquid diet because he has trouble keeping down solid food. 

It is thought that Swayze first believed he had gastroenteritis, but then doctors discovered at the end of January he had pancreatic cancer that had already spread through his organs. 


It is thought that he may have started showing symptoms of the illness as long ago as last Christmas when he was filming a pilot for TV series The Beast, in which he plays an FBI agent, in Chicago. 

It was the film that Swayze had hoped would mark his big showbusiness comeback. 

"Patrick began spitting up blood and was taken to the hospital," said a source. 

But it was not until late January that Swayze first went for a consultation at Stanford and shortly after he was diagnosed. 

Last month, it was reported in a New York newspaper that Swayze had undergone surgery at Stanford hospital for a serious "gastrointestinal procedure". 

Afterwards, his spokesman confirmed that he then checked out and was "home and happy". 

But by that time, it has now emerged, Swayze already knew that he had cancer. 



The actor has kept his cancer fight secret so that only a few close friends have known what he has been going through. 

Sufferers of pancreatic cancer typically have a survival rate of less than five per cent, but as the cancer has spread around Swayze's body, he has an even lower chance of beating the disease. 

Swayze and his Texan actress wife of 32 years, Lisa, have a ranch in New Mexico and a home in Los Angeles. 

His most recent film, Christmas In Wonderland, grossed a mere £40,000 when released on January 25. 

Swayze shot to fame with the 1987 hit Dirty Dancing and became one of Hollywood's most famous leading men after starring in Ghost alongside Demi Moore in 1990. 

He was raised Roman Catholic but has also studied Buddhism and Scientology. He also believes in the healing power of crystals. 

Swayze's agent and publicist were not available for comment last night.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 5, 2008)

That's so sad.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 5, 2008)

That's terrible, I hope it's not true


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

No legitimate news reporting agencies are listing this story yet, so hopefully it is just a hoax.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

wow, hopefully thats not true


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope its not true too but I wish his rep would come out and say its false, and by not addressing it (as of yet) makes me wonder if there is some kernel of truth


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jujubegirl* 

 
_No legitimate news reporting agencies are listing this story yet, so hopefully it is just a hoax._

 
 The first thing I did was try to research it and I came up empty too.  I really hope this isn't true


----------



## Hilly (Mar 5, 2008)

If this isn't true (which i hope so!!), then why do people start internet jokes like this? Are they fucked up in the head or somethign!?!?!?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2008)

Very, very sad...AP is now confirming this story.  Pancreatic cancer is one of the most fatal because usually by the time it is caught, it's too late to do anything.  I wish him the best in his treatment and pray for his recovery.


----------



## COBI (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Very, very sad...AP is now confirming this story. Pancreatic cancer is one of the most fatal because usually by the time it is caught, it's too late to do anything. I wish him the best in his treatment and pray for his recovery._

 
Although I see that the story has been picked up, the only source they are quoting as a point of reference is the enquirer.

The stories go on to say that there has been no confirrmation and one article quotes someone who has seen Swayze recently at rehearsals and he does "not look like someone with 5 weeks to live".


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 5, 2008)

If this is true, it is really, really sad and horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love him and he's still so young. Meh. I hope it's not true.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

One of my best friends died of pancreatic cancer 11 years ago. The horrible thing is that she went misdiagnosed for so long because at the time I wasn't living in California; instead I was living in a part of the country where her complaints that something didn't feel right were dismissed as either female complaints, hypochondria, or excessive drinking. By the time she was diagnosed at the Mayo Clinic, it was too late. They did a waffle surgery and chemo, but she died within 6 months of the diagnosis. 

Pancreatic cancer is quite insidious; it spreads quickly and is difficult to get rid of, although if detected in the earlier stages there's a lot more hope. If this is true about Patric Swayze and he's only being given such a short time, then it must be in the advanced stages. 

I wish him and his family well.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2008)

Page Six is now also confirming, with a statement from his rep.  Good luck, Patrick.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh no, that is terrible.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww my heart goes out to him and his family. This is going to be toughest thing they've ever done. My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

 _His doctor George Fisher said in a statement: "Patrick has a very limited amount of disease and he appears to be responding well to treatment thus far. 

"All of the reports stating the timeframe of his prognosis and his physical side effects are absolutely untrue." _ 
 

Well thats great he is responding to treatment. Heres hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Willa (Mar 5, 2008)

Well
Its very very sad
When I read about that this morning, I had tears in my eyes
I just hope it isn't true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I just can't listen to ''She's like the wind''... 
And if it's true, it'll become the saddest song ever


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 5, 2008)

Now it's being confirmed all over the place!!  He's in my prayers--The news from his doc sounds hopefull though!


----------



## triccc (Mar 5, 2008)

no!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 5, 2008)

If he really does have pancreatic cancer, that's it. It moves really fast. I've had four young relatives in my immediate family get it -and no one lasted longer than 6 months. It starts with very vague symptoms, burping, back ache, indigestion and then it pretty much just digests you alive. I've taken care of professors, housewives, construction workers, dry cleaners and a couple rather famous musicians who died of pancreatic cancer. It's a horrible way to go.  You can look fabulous one month and the next month you can be a skeleton with an IV attatched. The pancreas makes many enzymes-and they affect the whole body. Your pancreas makes insulintoo-and insulin is a messenger that brings energy to the cells. It also makes enzymes that digest food and break it down. Since its a gland, it communicates with other glands, and it can spread rapidly. It also sits right next to the liver.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's true. I hate it when people have to die.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 6, 2008)

i heard about this yesterday and the 5 weeks to live is not true.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope that he doesn't have just five weeks to live.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So sad.  I hate when anyone has to die but he is still really young.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_If he really does have pancreatic cancer, that's it. It moves really fast. I've had four young relatives in my immediate family get it -and no one lasted longer than 6 months. It starts with very vague symptoms, burping, back ache, indigestion and then it pretty much just digests you alive. I've taken care of professors, housewives, construction workers, dry cleaners and a couple rather famous musicians who died of pancreatic cancer. It's a horrible way to go. You can look fabulous one month and the next month you can be a skeleton with an IV attatched. The pancreas makes many enzymes-and they affect the whole body. Your pancreas makes insulintoo-and insulin is a messenger that brings energy to the cells. It also makes enzymes that digest food and break it down. Since its a gland, it communicates with other glands, and it can spread rapidly. It also sits right next to the liver._

 
Now is this something that you can usually tell if you are going to get it from  your familys health history? I know I am young but I have these same symptoms out of the blue I thought it was just gas


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 8, 2008)

Some families tend to get more cancers in one type of organ than another. Diabetes, dietary fat, and things that are extremely irritating to the pancreas (ciggerettes, alcohol, chemicals-industrial chemicals!, raise the risk factors).  Men get pancreatic cancer at a rate many times greater than females. 
The same symptoms are that of gallstones. (fatty food intolerance, epigastric pain,etc)

I think it sucks that a tabloid outed Swayze and he did not have the choice of telling the public or not telling. My greatest sympathies.
Pancreatic cancer carries a one percent survival rate, it is the deadliest and fastest spreading cancer. Often even attempting surgery increases the rate of spread.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 8, 2008)

For anyone interested in Pancreatic Cancer or disorders of the pancreas

Pancreatic Cancer: Pancreatica - Confronting Pancreatic Cancer


This is one of the best sites ever, they do guide people to resources like familial testing, symptoms, treatment, etc.


----------



## aziza (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i heard about this yesterday and the 5 weeks to live is not true._

 
It's not true everyone!! He does have pancreatic cancer but it is treatable! Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_It's not true everyone!! He does have pancreatic cancer but it is treatable! Yayyyyy!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i heard that the "5 weeks to live" thing wasnt true but i think he's still in pretty bad shape, like they're gonna attempt to treat it but it doesnt look good...


----------

